# Wide Rubber Boots



## Tider79 (Nov 10, 2011)

Has anyone had any luck finding wide rubber boots or know of a manufacturer who makes them? I've checked online and local stores and can't find any. Everything seems to be "medium".


----------



## Dub (Nov 12, 2011)

I always wear wides in shoes.  I've had good luck with the LaCrosse Alpha Burlys.  I've got a pair of uninsulated and 800gram for late season.  Neither are advertised as "wide" but they work.

Good luck.  I know how tough it can be.  I wear 13W.


----------



## Tider79 (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks. I will check them out.


----------



## GACory (Dec 6, 2011)

I bought some Bogs. They are completely camo.
I wear a 13 wide and they fit perfect. Also cheaper than 
Lacrosse and Mucks.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 7, 2011)

Buy through the mfg website.  They'll usually have it set up to where you can choose those wide sizes that most stores don't carry.


----------



## coltday (Dec 7, 2011)

Burly's are wider. I wear wide in most shoes and as stated earlier, they fit fine.


----------



## HossBog (Dec 12, 2011)

I don't know if the LaCrosse or Mucks will work for you, but I can tell you, those are some great boots!! I can walk in my LaCrosse rubber boots all day. A farmer told me he even likes the Mucks better.


----------



## run68bone (Jul 6, 2018)

This is a old thread but I’m looking for wide rubber boots. I wear a 4E, so any suggestions would be great.


----------



## Goatman70 (Jul 24, 2018)

check out a company called TREDS


----------



## Dennis (Aug 3, 2018)

I wear extra wide shoes 6E and my normal size is a 11 but I can wear size 12 mucks with thick socks there the only rubber boots I can wear. Apparently the 12 is much wider than the 11


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 3, 2018)

Try putting them in the dryer for about 5 minutes,this will heat the rubber up allowing it to stretch.As soon as you take them out put them on and wear until they cool down.
I know this works with crocs as I have done it,so it should work with rubber boots


----------



## JackSprat (Sep 6, 2018)

Dennis said:


> I wear extra wide shoes 6E and my normal size is a 11 but I can wear size 12 mucks with thick socks there the only rubber boots I can wear. Apparently the 12 is much wider than the 11



I wear a 6E, and Mucks are a godsend.  I wear a 10, but get the Mucks in a 12.  I put some hot water in the tub, put the boots in and let them sit till the water cools a little.  Put them on, pull some more hot water in the tub, and sit on the side of the tub with my feet in the tub.  They will mold right up.


----------

